# TRYING TO TRACE JANCOL HORSES



## riversideeu (30 December 2012)

I bred 5 foals out of my mare Femke by Medoc, all BWBS registered. I know where 3 of them are but have lost track of Jancol Madog who was sold as a foal to a Jane Wardley now Southworth I think who lived Liverpool direction. He is bay and would probably be around 17hh and now 6 rising 7.
The second is Jancol Miss Molly sold to Reg Whiting in Norwich also as a foal. She will be around 16.2hh plus and is 7 rising 8. Reg had her for a few years then sold her but will or can not tell me who to. I think there were some issues. I would love to hear anything about either good or bad. Thanks Janet.


----------



## BellaBoyzie92 (10 June 2013)

Hi, I have also tried to track down Molly and believe her to be in ownership/ridden by a Miss Victoria Carr in dressage. Found some results for them from April this year but haven't found anything else as of yet. Would love to hear about her if you found anything  
http://www.britishdressage.co.uk/results/competition_details/44446
http://www.britishdressage.co.uk/results/competition_details/40747
http://www.britishdressage.co.uk/results/competition_details/41398
http://www.britishdressage.co.uk/results/competition_details/41315
http://www.britishdressage.co.uk/results/competition_details/38490
Links to results in reverse chronological order


----------



## suey12 (16 June 2013)

Ooh, will watch this thread with interest, I have just got a Jancol horse but he is not one of the ones you are looking for


----------



## riversideeu (15 July 2013)

Hi
Sorry for the delayed response to this thread. BellaBoyzie92 sadly I do not believe the Miss Molly by Medoc with Deborah Carr is Jancol Miss Molly as I think hers is coloured.
suey12 which Jancol horse do you have I would love to hear how they are doing and could tell you about them if you wanted to know.
Janet.


----------



## suey12 (15 July 2013)

I have Jancol Mendi


----------



## riversideeu (15 July 2013)

How are you doing with him. He was just the most perfect lovely foal and goodness knows what happened to him poor boy.


----------



## suey12 (15 July 2013)

Hi, he is doing great, he has put loads of weight on, I am re backing him to get rid of the demons, he is very loved and will not be moving in again, did you breed him ?


----------

